#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-08-19
<kran_d> exit
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-08-18
<QuietStorm81> Question: Strange issue with my wifi here. I can't connect to routers if the key is all numbers but can connect to ones that have letters in them. Any help? I'm using a laptop on 13.04
